# Reel Worthless Overnighter



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Short report, Headed offshore to the thunderhorseand caught 8 tunas , and left them biting. Water was decent. Came back in and did some deep dropping and caught 10 or so snowies and some other deep drop fish. Moved over to the shallow rigs and caught unlimited amount of jacks up to 50 pounds. Caught the tunas chunking and there were a hand ful of hardtails there as well. Sorry no pictures this time , camera is broken.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Alex,

Any action at any of the rigs closer in range for those of us fishing out of dingies? Horn, Na Kika, etc.

KJ


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice. so what did those african guys think of the trip


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report. Any size on the tunas?


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Captain Nice work and sounds like you guys had some steady action. Thanks for the report.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad to hear that someone is getting offshore!! Nice report!



MSyellowfin


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

> *TCAT (1/29/2010)*Alex,
> 
> Any action at any of the rigs closer in range for those of us fishing out of dingies? Horn, Na Kika, etc.
> 
> KJ




All the closer in rigs were in green and COLD water . And it was pushing south. We didnt try any other rigs but did talk to another boat from venice fishing at Nakika and they have not had a bite . The tunas were just average size graders.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice report Alex! 

With all the stuff you been sellin, you need to buy a camera!!! oke


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report Alex. Been waiting to hear any news of whats goin on out there. Did crewman butterfingers make the trip or is he still on time-out?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

> *Run Dover (1/29/2010)*Nice report Alex!
> 
> With all the stuff you been sellin, you need to buy a camera!!! oke


Ha all the stuff I beenselling is my boss' old stuff he had laying around, ill have some more soon to sell. We had tons of pictures just none from me or myles camera. 

Dan , Jon didnt make it this trip he had to work .


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job! Glad somebody is getting out there!


----------

